# Recommended labs in 2022



## SerbianRed (Feb 18, 2021)

Evening all,

I've been posting/lurking on this forum for a while and due to start my 3rd cycle soon but just struggling in choosing what lab to go with. A year ago I'd have gone with Nexus 100% but reading a fair bit on here about mislabelled products being sent out/infections etc. I was leaning towards Pharmaqo but read a lot about their orals being bunk. So I thought I'd just post the gear I'd be on and ask if anyone has used any of these, had good results and if so which lab it was within the past few months?

Test E
EQ
Tren E
Anavar 

Apologies if it's yet another "What lab shall I go with" topic. A lot of posts regarding some of the labs on here are quit old and it takes a while in general to sift out the info I need when searching through old posts. At the minute I have access to most labs like Nexus/Pharmaqo/Triumph/ROHM/Balkan/Bullion etc. Thank You


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

SerbianRed said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've been posting/lurking on this forum for a while and due to start my 3rd cycle soon but just struggling in choosing what lab to go with. A year ago I'd have gone with Nexus 100% but reading a fair bit on here about mislabelled products being sent out/infections etc. I was leaning towards Pharmaqo but read a lot about their orals being bunk. So I thought I'd just post the gear I'd be on and ask if anyone has used any of these, had good results and if so which lab it was within the past few months?
> 
> ...


if you're getting real balkan then that is always spot on. don't do all your products tho, will do Var and Test. EQ is dirt cheap so get from any of the labs you've mentioned, it will contain EQ. Tren from Nexus, Triumph, ROHM has always done the job for me, pick the cheapest?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Advarpharma worth a look


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Been using Nexus for ages and never had any issues, I also tried EQ from Inone in past and it was legit. 

Didn't been using any other labs recently.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

SerbianRed said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've been posting/lurking on this forum for a while and due to start my 3rd cycle soon but just struggling in choosing what lab to go with. A year ago I'd have gone with Nexus 100% but reading a fair bit on here about mislabelled products being sent out/infections etc. I was leaning towards Pharmaqo but read a lot about their orals being bunk. So I thought I'd just post the gear I'd be on and ask if anyone has used any of these, had good results and if so which lab it was within the past few months?
> 
> ...


Balkan
Pharmaqo
Hilma biocare
Liska (Cat cafe)
Titan labs


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sustanation79 said:


> Balkan
> Pharmaqo
> Hilma biocare
> Liska (Cat cafe)
> Titan labs


Which Titan and Liska meds have you actually used?


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> Balkan
> Pharmaqo
> Hilma biocare
> Liska (Cat cafe)
> Titan labs


Pharmaqo not so solid at the moment.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Godwin said:


> Pharmaqo not so solid at the moment.


Bollocks


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> Bollocks


Come on mate people have bloods to back up their claims you're not one of those guys who think anyone knocking a lab has an agenda? Why take the risk?


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Godwin said:


> Come on mate people have bloods to back up their claims you're not one of those guys who think anyone knocking a lab has an agenda? Why take the risk?


I’m coaching 3 guys 2 of them are on Pharmaqo and the other Balkan, their bloods are all indicative of well dosed gear, those bloods being posted up are either by people purposely discrediting the lab or are using fake gear, posting bloods up doesnt mean shit apart from the person who got them, my bloods show their stuff works but posting them up just shows a set of bloods, there’s no way for me to prove to others it’s because of Pharmaqo, this is why you shouldn’t trust peoples bloods, I sent an unlabelled bottle of Testex c to Janoshik and told him I thought it was primo and it came back at 203mg Testosterone cypionate, that told me everything I needed to know so I couldn’t give a shit about the reports that it’s bunk when I know the truth.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Godwin said:


> Pharmaqo not so solid at the moment.


I've only used the Test E 300, so not got a wide knowledge of the lab, but it is decent stuff and I'd 100% recommend it


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> I’m coaching 3 guys 2 of them are on Pharmaqo and the other Balkan, their bloods are all indicative of well dosed gear, those bloods being posted up are either by people purposely discrediting the lab or are using fake gear, posting bloods up doesnt mean shit apart from the person who got them, my bloods show their stuff works but posting them up just shows a set of bloods, there’s no way for me to prove to others it’s because of Pharmaqo, this is why you shouldn’t trust peoples bloods, I sent an unlabelled bottle of Testex c to Janoshik and told him I thought it was primo and it came back at 203mg Testosterone cypionate, that told me everything I needed to know so I couldn’t give a shit about the reports that it’s bunk when I know the truth.


When did you send that test off to janoshik? The negative feedback seems to be coming up in the last couple of weeks, maybe there's a chance that it's a bad batch? 

Thank you for explaining your reasoning, but you can see it from my point of view can't you? You're telling me not to trust the numerous complaints we've been hearing recently and not to trust their bloodwork but to trust your bloodwork and test results. It's the same thing.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Godwin said:


> When did you send that test off to janoshik? The negative feedback seems to be coming up in the last couple of weeks, maybe there's a chance that it's a bad batch?
> 
> Thank you for explaining your reasoning, but you can see it from my point of view can't you? You're telling me not to trust the numerous complaints we've been hearing recently and not to trust their bloodwork but to trust your bloodwork and test results. It's the same thing.


Send your specific bottle to Janoshik then you’ll know and won’t be swayed by opinion or agenda.


----------



## Darrenwins (May 25, 2015)

I'm using Titan labs for the first time.. currently Test Mix at 750mg and Npp at 400mg, it has been 5 weeks and strength and size is piling on.


----------



## Technoir (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm using Chiron and rhom at moment seems good for me mega results in my prep


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

I've been using this lately, and to be honest it blows all other labs out the water -


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> Send your specific bottle to Janoshik then you’ll know and won’t be swayed by opinion or agenda.


That's not what I asked is it, obviously if you tested your own you'd know if it's legit. What date did you test your pharmaqo gear?


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

Darrenwins said:


> I'm using Titan labs for the first time.. currently Test Mix at 750mg and Npp at 400mg, it has been 5 weeks and strength and size is piling on.


I’ve no idea how he sells that Test Mix/Sus for that price, stupidly cheap. Seems daft…


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Godwin said:


> When did you send that test off to janoshik? The negative feedback seems to be coming up in the last couple of weeks, maybe there's a chance that it's a bad batch?
> 
> Thank you for explaining your reasoning, but you can see it from my point of view can't you? You're telling me not to trust the numerous complaints we've been hearing recently and not to trust their bloodwork but to trust your bloodwork and test results. It's the same thing.


Mate he’s had every single bottle of pharmaqo tested and they’re spot on.



zHuskey said:


> I’ve no idea how he sells that Test Mix/Sus for that price, stupidly cheap. Seems daft…


Itll be massively underdosed.
Just another fly-by-night cowboy operation.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Technoir said:


> I'm using Chiron and rhom at moment seems good for me mega results in my prep


What show are you prepping for ?


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

js77 said:


> Mate he’s had every single bottle of pharmaqo tested and they’re spot on.
> 
> 
> Itll be massively underdosed.
> Just another fly-by-night cowboy operation.


Send it off for testing, he already said he would cover all costs


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

zHuskey said:


> Send it off for testing, he already said he would cover all costs


I’ve not bought any have you ?


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

js77 said:


> I’ve not bought any have you ?


Not direct, through a local in the UF gym’s


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

zHuskey said:


> Not direct, through a local in the UF gym’s


Get it sent then broski….. I’m on the edge of my seat with excitement!!


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

js77 said:


> Get it sent then broski….. I’m on the edge of my seat with excitement!!


I ain't got a reason to doubt, only on a cruise.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

zHuskey said:


> I ain't got a reason to doubt, only on a cruise.


But if it's at no cost to you, how about supporting the board and sending it off?


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> But if it's at no cost to you, how about supporting the board and sending it off?


It’s no cost to you either


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

Titan Labs Test E Blind Test


Titan Labs (UK) Test E Batch 22112 Label Claim 250mg Blind Test Result - 249.98mg




thinksteroids.com





Same batch i have, if you want to go off batch numbers…


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

zHuskey said:


> I ain't got a reason to doubt, only on a cruise.


I’m only messing. I’d be surprised if it was off label claims. Test and nandrolone raws are pennies.


----------



## dasitmane (Oct 25, 2020)

Cat Cafe is the best lab I've used so far.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

dasitmane said:


> Cat Cafe is the best lab I've used so far.


Seen a few people mention these recently. 
Is it Germany import?


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Seen a few people mention these recently.
> Is it Germany import?


Yeah, German UGL


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Seen a few people mention these recently.
> Is it Germany import?


Yes Andre. They’re decent.
Used to require quite a hefty minimum order though iirc


----------



## dasitmane (Oct 25, 2020)

There's still a minimum order for cat cafe.

All batches are lab tested and results made public, stealth shipping is the best I've ever seen and communication is second to none.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

dasitmane said:


> There's still a minimum order for cat cafe.
> 
> All batches are lab tested and results made public, stealth shipping is the best I've ever seen and communication is second to none.


Is every single vial tested from each batch or just the one?


----------



## cosmufc (11 mo ago)

dunning 
sg
dimensions 
inone
nexus
arenis


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

cosmufc said:


> dunning
> sg
> dimensions
> inone
> ...


Are Dunning still running? They were excellent a few years back.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

js77 said:


> Are Dunning still running? They were excellent a few years back.


Is advar still about and decent?


----------



## cosmufc (11 mo ago)

js77 said:


> Are Dunning still running? They were excellent a few years back.


They are, i’m just about to start there dhb


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Is advar still about and decent?


Advar is always good mate. One of the most consistent labs out there.
I use Advar bits that Chiron don’t currently offer.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

js77 said:


> Advar is always good mate. One of the most consistent labs out there.
> I use Advar bits that Chiron don’t currently offer.


Chiron do orals yet?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Chiron do orals yet?


No mate. The bloke can’t be doing with capping them up on his kitchen worktop. Once they get more than 8 customers he’s hoping to be able to afford a pill press


----------



## Chaingang (11 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Chiron do orals yet?


They start Monday mate, cnuts gonna nick a cement mixer this weekend


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chaingang said:


> They start Monday mate, cnuts gonna nick a cement mixer this weekend


Can borrow the one triumph uses


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> No mate. The bloke can’t be doing with capping them up on his kitchen worktop. Once they get more than 8 customers he’s hoping to be able to afford a pill press


I wouldn’t fooking do it would you??


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> I wouldn’t fooking do it would you??


No lad. I enjoy my freedom too much know what I mean


----------



## Tugger (10 mo ago)

Anything Pharmacom.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Technoir said:


> I'm using Chiron and rhom at moment seems good for me mega results in my prep


Yea im another chiron advocate, small lab,doesnt wanna be a billionaire, usually overdosed imo


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tugger said:


> Anything Pharmacom.


I had pharmacom injectable oxy and didnt really rate it tnh, good focus but the strength wasnt what i was hoping for


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

SG
Chiron 
Anabolic Enhanced Labs
Genotec 
nexus


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ash1981 said:


> Yea im another chiron advocate, small lab,doesnt wanna be a billionaire, usually overdosed imo


Doesn't sound great if they are overdosing


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Tugger said:


> Anything Pharmacom.


Welcome back Jaffa x


----------



## PaulG (10 mo ago)

SerbianRed said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've been posting/lurking on this forum for a while and due to start my 3rd cycle soon but just struggling in choosing what lab to go with. A year ago I'd have gone with Nexus 100% but reading a fair bit on here about mislabelled products being sent out/infections etc. I was leaning towards Pharmaqo but read a lot about their orals being bunk. So I thought I'd just post the gear I'd be on and ask if anyone has used any of these, had good results and if so which lab it was within the past few months?
> 
> ...


Ive used pharmaqo for a couple of cycles now the var was pretty good tbh noticeable results within a few weeks and kicks in quick, i used the 10mg and ran a 30mg dosage spaced out, their dianabol is also another good one very strong stuff 30mg was plenty. I have tried their winstrol which was alright stripped me down quite quick in the last few weeks of cycle. Their test e i have never had any issues with i run 400mg for first 2/3 weeks then up to 500mg. Some people slate the stuff and say it is rebranded SIS but i dont know tbh. All i know is it has worked for me so far plus their are qr codes on every batch which gives you the lab report.


----------



## Cumbrian viking (3 mo ago)

Gotta be ignis or southern ghost only ones worth the money


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

Catcafe or IcarusPCT, these are the only two I bother using anymore.


----------



## mrshrub77 (19 d ago)

Anyone running Stanford pharmaceutical?


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

mrshrub77 said:


> Anyone running Stanford pharmaceutical?


Uk muscle. Not meso bro!!


----------



## Roscoe (17 d ago)

Resolute mate.


----------

